
Ask HN: Should I take voluntarily layoff package - aero88883
I have worked for 10 years in this US company and due to cost-cutting strategies, the company is offering a good voluntary layoff package, around 28 weeks of package in my case. I was thinking to take this opportunity to start of my entrepreneurial journey. I have had multiple ideas which I always wanted to build but due to lack of time was not able to realize it. Any suggestions, apart from finance, health insurance, what should I take care. I am very confused at this point whether to continue with the current job or return to my home country where living expenses are low and continue to realize with my ideas.
======
itamarst
1\. If a company is doing voluntary layoffs they're probably not doing well.
Usually the people who are more likely to find a new job, or otherwise more
motivated, are more likely to take the package, so company loses best people.
So just on general principle I would take the package.

2\. Never consider just two options; minimum of three is much better. For
example, you could get another job in US and pursue your ideas part time.

3\. For your ideas, do some research. "Having an idea" in no way translates
into success. Do you have _evidence_ there's a market? Have you listened to
potential customers? "Here's my idea, is it good" is not listening, everyone
will say "yeah great idea" even if they don't care, just to be polite. Idea
that comes from "I am an expert in this market and know their problems" is
very different from idea that is "here's a random thing in an industry I know
nothing about".

